# Abdur-Rahim retires with knee woes, hired as Assistant Coach



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-kings-abdur-rahimretires&prov=ap&type=lgns



> Sacramento Kings forward Shareef Abdur-Rahim retired Monday because of a persistent right knee injury.





> “I came to grips with the fact that, health-wise, I won’t be able to get back to the condition and level that is needed to play in the NBA,” Abdur-Rahim said. “My right knee has become arthritic over the years, and is to the point where it won’t allow me do the things and play at the level at which I’m accustomed to playing. As tough as it is to come to grips with, it’s the reality.”


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Abdur-Rahim retires with knee woes*

Sad to see that injuries ended his career; he was a pretty damn good player in the mid-90s to about the '03-'04 season.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Abdur-Rahim retires with knee woes*

SAR has been hired as an assistant coach.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> SACRAMENTO, CA, October 01, 2008 ---- The Sacramento Kings today added Shareef Abdur-Rahim to their coaching staff as an assistant coach, it was announced by Kings’ President of Basketball Operations Geoff Petrie. Abdur-Rahim, a 12-year NBA veteran, recently retired his playing career due a reoccurring knee injury.
> 
> Abdur-Rahim enjoyed 12 seasons in the NBA with four different teams (Vancouver 1996-97 to 2000-01, Atlanta 2001-02 to 2003-04, Portland 2003-04 to 2004-05 and Sacramento 2005-06 to 2007-08), amassing career averages of 18.1 points (.452 FGs, .297 3FGs, .810 FTs), 7.5 rebounds and 2.5 assists per game through 830 outings. His most productive season, statistically, occurred during the 1998-99 campaign in Vancouver when he averaged 23.0 points (.432 FGs, .306 3FGs, .841 FTs), 7.5 rebounds and 3.4 assists per game through 50 contests (NBA Lockout season). The following season (1999-00), Abdur-Rahim averaged double figures in both points (20.3) and rebounds (10.1) per game, in which he played in all 82 contests for the Grizzlies.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/kings/news/abdur-rahim_joins_staff1008.html


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

wow.. this is just sad sad news for me.. i was hoping he would be able to make a comeback.. 18/7.5 is actually not bad. i thought his averages would have been lower by now considering how much he's dropped off ever since his knee deteriorated. i would have liked to see his jersey retired in vancouver because he's probably the first great player to ever play for canada(vince carter being second because he came later, and mighty mouse was never this good with just 3-4 good seasons).


----------



## AIFan (Oct 23, 2005)

I had heard of his retirement but not about being hired as an assistant. I was thrown for a loop the other day when I seen him in street clothes in the huddle during a timeout, this explains it.


----------

